# Can you save restore points on another drive?



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

This maybe a strange question but can you save restore points on to an external HD or flash drive? 

I need to turn off the restore points feature so I can run a couple of virus/malware programs. Now from what I've read if I do this all the old restore points will be deleted. I'm thinking I might, but I'm not sure, I may want to restore the computer to a point a while back, about two weeks ago. To be sure I need to run the scans but to run the scans I can't restore to that point but to run the scans I need to. . .well it becomes a catch 22.

If I could dump the old restore points onto a flash or EXTHD then I could do both. If I didn't need to points I could just delete them but if I did I could copy them back to the machine and go on my merry way.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

The short answer is no, not really. You COULD try saving them (and they're in a hidden folder) but there's no guarantee that they'll work after you remove them.

Is it a requirement to turn off the sys restore to run the scans? (I.e., is the software telling you that you have to?) If not, you might boot into safe mode and then run the scans there. If you think they're that vital to you, I'd utilize software that doesn't require that.

Otherwise, well, you're sort of in a tough spot.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Symantec anti-virus and Malwarebytes both have said to completely remove a problem I have to turn off the restore points. I'm fairly sure I won't need to restore to a time before this but I'm a belt and suspenders type of guy and would like to have that ability if at all possible.

I haven't tried running Malwarebytes in safe mode, so I'll give it a try.

Oh, and what's the file extension for the restore points and where are they usually stored. I may as well try it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

The reason they say that is that often virii/trojan horses and the like will indeed store themselves in the Restore files, because those are system files, and therefore aren't scanned/accessed by programs like Malwarebytes.

What you can try doing is scanning, and then pay attention to see if anything is specifically in

C:/System Volume Information/etc.....

If there IS, then it means that the bad guys have indeed taken up residence in that area, and the only way to remove it IS to turn off System Restore. If NOT, then you don't need to turn it off.


----------

